# Lower Anthracite creek - trip report



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually ran this 10 mile run on Fri. Jun 28th and Sat. Jun 29th, both at around 700 when taking off flows coming in from Muddy creek. The run is located about 10 miles up Kebler pass going to Crested Butte, then turn into Erickson Springs campround and go all the way back to the trailhead to parking area. The overall character of this fantastic class II+ to III run is non-stop small waves with small sections of real fun larger rapids, nothing over class III. About half way down the run is a mandatory portage due to a riverwide spruce at river level. It is easy to see and easy portage on left side. The shallow nature of the creek does make you pay attention to following the main flow of water it splits apart in many sections going around islands. This big creek has become my second favorite run of all time. There is total solitude, great campground, no crowds, great hiking right there, and non-stop waves in a very clean creek bed. I believe this might still go good all the way down to 500 at the North Fork at Sommerset guage, maybe lower.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

sorry I missed it Gunther! sounds like fun....next year for sure!


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

It only gets better above the campground. Easy boat hike up to the confluence with some class four thrown in.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I paddle a single Tomcat Ik, so even deflated and rolled up it weighs about 45 lbs, then add paddle, all other gear and 20 oz. water and I'm up to well over the 50 lb. range. I have hiked it all down to the Gunny Gorge but that was 4 years ago. I will turn 55 pretty soon and I just like to keep things simple and easy. I'll take a look at the hike next time I,m there but I really don't want to deal with possible wood issues and extra work to have just a little more fun. It's gotta be worth it. Pretty much just a class III paddler anymore. Upper Taylor is about as much fun as I want to deal with.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

gunnerman said:


> I paddle a single Tomcat Ik, so even deflated and rolled up it weighs about 45 lbs, then add paddle, all other gear and 20 oz. water and I'm up to well over the 50 lb. range. I have hiked it all down to the Gunny Gorge but that was 4 years ago. I will turn 55 pretty soon and I just like to keep things simple and easy. I'll take a look at the hike next time I,m there but I really don't want to deal with possible wood issues and extra work to have just a little more fun. It's gotta be worth it. Pretty much just a class III paddler anymore. Upper Taylor is about as much fun as I want to deal with.


Great report.

FWIW, we ran lower Ruby Anthracite through Dark Canyon yesterday, taking out at Erickson. Flow was ~610. On our drive out along Kebler we noted that very little of Lower Anthracite looked runnable.

Oh--and my entire packraft setup (including paddle, drysuit, PFD, etc...) is under 20#. Just FWIW, if you want to hike in/float out more places it's hard to beat. Happy top set you up with a demo some time...


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Mikesee, Actually the Alpacka Packraft is the next gift to myself when funds become available. I'm sure you have watched some Roman Dial videos, they are simply awesome. My favorite is Pilgrims, Pioneers, and Prophets, every boater needs to watch that awesome video, and turn up the volume. Anyway I,m going back this Friday at low levels, then over McClure to catch lower Crystal, then doing Upper and lower Woody on the Roaring Fork with my tandem Tomcat, and three people. Three days, three rivers, camping and the sort.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

gunnerman said:


> Thanks Mikesee, Actually the Alpacka Packraft is the next gift to myself when funds become available. I'm sure you have watched some Roman Dial videos, they are simply awesome. My favorite is Pilgrims, Pioneers, and Prophets, every boater needs to watch that awesome video, and turn up the volume. Anyway I,m going back this Friday at low levels, then over McClure to catch lower Crystal, then doing Upper and lower Woody on the Roaring Fork with my tandem Tomcat, and three people. Three days, three rivers, camping and the sort.


Ha--I'm in the 'P, P, and P' vid!

Sounds like a great weekend--enjoy!


----------

